# Instrument cluster removal



## fred (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm trying to install a GXE tach into my dad's 91 XE and was wondering how to remove the upper trim (with the clock and vents). I've got all the screws out and don't see anything else holding it in place but it's not coming out. Did I miss something? Thanks.


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

double check for more screws. also, tilt ur wheel up and down as necessary, it can get in the way.

for more info visit www.teamnse.net


----------



## fred (Oct 21, 2004)

izzen said:


> double check for more screws. also, tilt ur wheel up and down as necessary, it can get in the way.
> 
> for more info visit www.teamnse.net


Thanks, I got it. Didn't know that the bottom panel came out first, but once I figured it out everything else was a breeze.


----------

